# headset on the Trek madone 5.2 (IS2)?



## M__E (Apr 21, 2006)

Im building up a frameset at the mo. just wondering if the top bearing is suppose to be a couple of mm above the headtube or are they supposed to be flush with the headtube?

on my last trek 5200 (non integrated) they were perfectly flush with the cups. havent used an integrated type as yet like the IS2 so is this normal?

cheers


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Yes perfectly normal. Off the top of my head, I would say 2-3mm and could be slightly more. 

Once the upper bearing is seated around the steerer tube and onto/into the head tube, the angled spacer will capture the top part of the outer race.

HTH
zac


----------

